# Any Good Screaming Tips?



## Namba (Jul 25, 2012)

I know, this seems a bit silly (I feel stupid enough when I'm by myself and "singing along" to In Flames).

At the moment I think I'm off to a pretty good start. I can already see my voice has a high tone, but not one that sounds like my balls are too tight.  Anyway, I was kind of wondering something when it comes to screaming... I noticed a few people with higher voices than me can reach pretty low, gravely growls.  I mean, can you learn more than one style, or does the tone have to do mostly with your vocal cords?

Also, my throat isn't hurting when I scream, so I know I'm on the right track: it got pretty sore at one point and I tried something different. Not only did that sound better, but it also didn't wear out my vocal cords to the point I couldn't swallow something without it hurting.

However, I've run into just one problem... I noticed screaming takes a lot out of a person, and I mean _a lot._  I can't keep up with certain vocalists without feeling lightheaded by the time they get to, like, the second verse.  Is this an indication that I'm doing it wrong, using too much force, or just need to keep practicing to build up more lung power?


----------



## Aden (Jul 25, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I noticed a few people with higher voices than me can reach pretty low, gravely growls.  I mean, can you learn more than one style, or does the tone have to do mostly with your vocal cords?



A little of both. There are differences in technique between, say, death metal and black metal screams that will change your tone to an extent, but if you have a naturally deep voice you'll likely find lower growls easier. Same goes for vice-versa (for example, I don't have a deep voice and I find mid and high black metal style screams right up my alley).

But you're never locked in to only one technique. I can also do deeper death metal screams, but it's a little more forced-sounding because I practice them less. Just a matter of finding the right technique to suit your biology.



> Also, my throat isn't hurting when I scream, so I know I'm on the right track: it got pretty sore at one point and I tried something different. Not only did that sound better, but it also didn't wear out my vocal cords to the point I couldn't swallow something without it hurting.



Good sign you're on the right path. If pain ever does occur, though, take a break for at least a day or two before screaming again. Also, keep some room-temperature water nearby to drink intermittently. Not coldâ€”room-temperature. More water is never a bad thing when you're practicing.



> However, I've run into just one problem... I noticed screaming takes a lot out of a person, and I mean _a lot._  I can't keep up with certain vocalists without feeling lightheaded by the time they get to, like, the second verse.  Is this an indication that I'm doing it wrong, using too much force, or just need to keep practicing to build up more lung power?



It's actually a good indication you're still in the right general area. Too many people start out by doing quieter 'screams' that more approximate the sound of screaming instead of just...screaming. So you've got that going for you.

But there might be room to work on efficiency. Keep a mindset of confidence when you're exhaling, going from the diaphragm, and pay attention that your exhaling is even, steady, and _consistent_. Often one reason for being out of breath is unevenness in your output and pressure, using more air than necessary when making some sounds. You'll get to a point where you'll find your optimal exhalation rate, giving you the maximum volume and tone for the least amount of air.

And as always, make sure your vocal chords stay completely relaxed, not tensing up when they don't need to. That's what causes damage and makes your tone sound forced. So, to recap: consistency, relaxation, plenty of water, and lots of practice. It's very rewarding when you do find your zone. Keep it up!


----------



## Namba (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, man, sounds like I'm doing a little better than I thought.  I have managed to keep water close by, and that's actually helped a whole helluva lot. And I've already started not having to use quite as much force, but it's still a little tiring if I do it for prolonged periods of time.  I already knew that using force was a good idea because, let's face it, I've had a few friends who claimed they could do it and... let's just say they looked kind of stupid with me sitting there thinking "what the fuck is this guy doing?" as they sort of whispered growl what sounded to me like my dachshund growling softly as you approach her bowl while she eats.  I've also seen some pretty bad vocal covers on YouTube that was just... painful to watch. So yeah, I'm glad you're giving me this advice so I don't end up looking like a total toolbag the day I go "yeah, I can scream for your band."

And honestly, my throat, for the most part, feels about as relaxed as when I'm just singing (which I've been working on for a while to really add volume and tone to it next time I put together some shit on my four track).  So yeah, this is all really helpful and I appreciate you giving some actual helpful advice.


----------



## Aden (Jul 26, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I've had a few friends who claimed they could do it and... let's just say they looked kind of stupid with me sitting there thinking "what the fuck is this guy doing?" as they sort of whispered growl what sounded to me like my dachshund growling softly as you approach her bowl while she eats.



Yeah, that kind of thing just doesn't hold up when you're on stage and need to muster up some decent volume. Plus, imitation growls like that are a less natural sound and it will be harder and harder to hit your sweet spot the longer your session is

(in fairness, I'd imagine it's really intimidating to just cut loose on people on cue with no musical accompanimentâ€”good screams be _loud_)



> And honestly, my throat, for the most part, feels about as relaxed as when I'm just singing (which I've been working on for a while to really add volume and tone to it next time I put together some shit on my four track).



That's good! It really all just boils down to finding that sweet spot with the best resonance and then adding volume. Good luck in your practicing; sounds like it's been paying off


----------



## Oly (Aug 7, 2012)

open your throat up like you're yawning. keep it that way.
now try and make the same kinda sound as when you burp.
now try and hold that... and try to make it come from the upper chest/diaphragm instead of the throat.
This is the safest/least voice-wrecking way to do it. it takes practice to get it loud but when you build up to that,, you can do it all day without killing your voice if you warm up properly.

Sounds like you're doing okay though. make sure you keep your throat open but relaxed, make sure you drink plenty, and make sure you warm up before and after practicing, very important.

also the sooner you can practice with an actual mic the better as mic technique plays a HUGE part in sounding good on stage.


----------



## Aden (Aug 8, 2012)

Oly said:


> make sure you warm up before and after practicing, very important



I have never done this, but I totally would if I knew how to do so. Can you recommend some good warmups?



> also the sooner you can practice with an actual mic the better as mic technique plays a HUGE part in sounding good on stage.



This I agree with to an extent, but I feel I must clarify in case some people take it the wrong way. 

Microphones exist to accurately reproduce sound around them. If your technique can stand alone, you'll do fine. Likewise, your tone shouldn't depend on you using one (don't be one of those awful people that just cups the mic all the time to try to sound better). A microphone can enhance what you do, but never get the illusion that you should depend on it. Practice both with and without


----------



## Oly (Aug 8, 2012)

Aden said:


> I have never done this, but I totally would if I knew how to do so. Can you recommend some good warmups?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




singing scales, gargling water at different pitches, yawning and holding your throat open, those are probably the ones I do the most. it's just like warming up muscles when you work out, anything that gets things moving is good. I often sing The Nurse Who Loved Me as a warmup since it's right in the middle of my range pretty much.

And yeah, using the mic a certain way won't make a bad signer sound good, but using the mic badly will make a good singer sound shitty. ;P
Mainly i think it's important to practice moving the mic closer/farther based on the volume/pitch of the note. Since high frequencies naturally tend to carry more/be perceived as louder. also tilting away on plosive and stuff properly so you don't get that awful clipping(although a mic with proper wind guard will also eliminate much of that)

but yeah definitely being able to do your thing without a mic is important.


----------



## Namba (Oct 2, 2012)

Think I'm gonna be one of those douchebags who does a vocal cover... Yeah, that's a good idea... and what the fuck, Firefox? Douchebag is too a word!


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 8, 2012)

I tend to "roar" I guess as opposed to scream. I don't use a microphone simply because my voice is THAT loud it does not need much amplification.
What I do is play a note or two on my guitar (Yea, I'm a guitarist, so what!?) and hum along to it to get my voice "in tune." I've got an array of guitars from FenderÂ® to JacksonÂ® to GibsonÂ® and various amplifiers anywhere from 10 watts up to nearly 100 watts. Most of which are tube amps (apart from my Deluxe '85).

I have loud amplifiers, but I don't play loud. My voice IS loud - Enough to cut through the sound of what I'm playing. Sometimes I sing in tune, sometimes I sing flat. Either way; the more one can practice, the better one will become.
But, be aware that said person doesn't get into bad habits as these can be difficult to break. Not all of us can sound like Lemmy, Chris Rea or John Lee Hooker.

My advice to you is: use the power of your OWN voice. If your voice can't hit those high notes (I know mine can't) sing an octave lower or at least in your own register.
As opposed to JUST using your vocal chords, exhale (using your diaphragm) at the same time  - you will be surprised at how much volume you can get outta your voice by doing this (If you're not already doing this).


----------



## Vukasin (Nov 8, 2012)

My friend did a tutorial a while ago and it's really well done: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovE6_EcWatc

Here's one of his songs so you know how he sounds: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5O9U-V8N5A


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 8, 2012)

Hydration Hydration Hydration. Any kind of dehydration can fuck you over badly.


----------



## Nidbroking (Nov 19, 2012)

ZZ_Cat said:


> My advice to you is: use the power of your OWN voice. If your voice can't hit those high notes (I know mine can't) sing an octave lower or at least in your own register.
> As opposed to JUST using your vocal chords, exhale (using your diaphragm) at the same time  - you will be surprised at how much volume you can get outta your voice by doing this (If you're not already doing this).


This. Don't ever try to imitate other singers unless you naturally sound like them, especially with growling. Everyone is special. If you sound different, be different.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the same issues when i try to join in at my friends house he plays some sweet tunes and ill try and join in and i feel like i have no imput :L


----------



## Ramses (Nov 19, 2012)

Hydration: not just crucial, it is required.

Side note: I must be sensitive to certain chemicals, 'cause some bottled waters (not all) make me even more thirsty. Ditto for water run through a filter.

And yeah, I find it better to use the power of my own voice instead of trying to imitate someone. I stick with what I'm able to do - and make that stronger.

I just remembered my high school choir teacher telling us to open our mouths wide and "imagine swallowing an apple." I'm pretty sure he wanted to say something other than apple, but he fought that impulse and won.


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 28, 2012)

> I'm pretty sure he wanted to say something other than apple...


LOL, dare I ask?


----------



## Namba (Nov 29, 2012)

Water works, but I find a big-ass can of Nos works just as well, if not better, for tone.


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Nov 29, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend high-caffeine drinks ESP if you're a shredder (Style of guitar playing). This is what happens when you mix shredding with a dose of caffeine drinks.


----------



## Namba (Nov 30, 2012)

ZZ_Cat said:


> I wouldn't recommend high-caffeine drinks ESP if you're a shredder (Style of guitar playing). This is what happens when you mix shredding with a dose of caffeine drinks.



Jesus Christ!


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Dec 3, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Jesus Christ!


I know, right? I tried the same thing and NEVER again.


----------



## MoJoe (Dec 18, 2012)

I stick to the deeper death metal vocals myself(Behemoth, Belphegor, Amon Amarth, TBDM, Decapitated). I used to not be able to scream at a low tone, and now I can. At least with me, it just took a shitload of practice and some time(some people say smoking helps, and I do, but I dont think it helps singing lol). But as people already mentioned, hydration is essential. Drink before and after. A soothing drink for after your done is some warm green tea with lots of honey in it. Mmmmmm honey... Also, covering vocals that are similar might help you, both easier and harder than what goal your trying to reach.Choir classes wouldnt hurt, I took em(by default lol); I learned alot and was surprised at that fact. As for being tired from prolonged screaming, Im pretty sure thats normal. I never got over it. I heard a story that sometimes Devin Townsend would pass out after takes from singing. But thats neither here nor there, because not only is that a story, but his vocals are somthing else... not human...  just pure beast or alien. So uh yea, practice practice practice, use your diaphram, honey tea, and wait. Hope this helps, even if I didnt add much lol!


----------

